# Real Test of Sinn U2-S Construction & PVD Test



## energyarts

*Hi to all you Sinners.*

I will keep this very short and try to use just plain language.

I took my *Sinn U2-S* to my friends laboratory to be tested for it's anti magnetic properties and actual hardness of the watch.

What does my friends laboratory do? Well, they harden *XXXXXXXX* parts to *XXXXX Specs.*

I wanted to see how durable the construction of this watch actually was and if everything that *Sinn *says holds up.

*CLAIMS BY SINN*

*1. Sinn* claims that *Sinn U2-S *features a completely *Tegimented case, bezel, crown and case back*.

Standard steel used by most watch companies has a hardness of between *200 and 240 HV* (side note# 200 & 240 HV is considered very soft by metal hardness standards, and the term they use is called "off scale" which means that 316L by nature is considered a very soft material, the only material that we know that is used by watch makers is Titanium which is a very hard material with around *800-1000* *HV* *& 45%* lighter than steel without any additional tegimented process), keep in mind that we are talking about surface hardness in here, and glass *(around 900 HV)* has also a higher surface hardness than *316L* steel, that is why is so easy to damage and scratch s-steel watches, but is very easy to work with and very inexpensive at less than *$1.00* US per pound, compared to the Ti which is at *$40.00* per pound, that is why they use s-steel.

The *tegiment *layer on this watch in combination with the* PVD* coating has a hardness in excess of *2,000 HV Vickers* which is more than nine times harder than standard steel.

*2.* The *tegimenting* process also acts to harden the black *PVD* treatment on the case.

*3.* This submarine steel is not only extraordinarily sea water resistant (PRE value up to 38), it also possesses the* highest anti-magnetic quality*.

* MY TESTING SHOWS THE FOLLOWING*

*1.* The whole watch is tegimented to around *2349.8 HK* or *2478 HV* *(vickers)*.
The Crystal on the watch is by nature around *1000 HV* which is considered very hard surface by metal standards, and this one showed a hardness of around *1138 HV* so no special treatment, but don't forget that it is very very hard at that number.

*2.* This is where it gets a little funny, from my test it shows that the* actual case was tegimented and only afterwards it was PVD'd*, which means that the *PVD layer was not tegimented.* The *PVD layer showed a hardness of around 328 HV*. (*"correcting my self"maybe it was tegimented but only at around 328 HV and not at over 2000 HV).*

*3.* This is my favorite part, the Steel on the watch it is indeed very special and it *possesses the highest anti-magnetic quality*. It is a mix of metals, it looked amazing under the microscope *(very dense, almost one piece together,"intermolecular bonds"**)*, even my friend which did the testing was very impressed with it. The only way to find the other materials that were used was to actually cut the watch.........but don't worry of course we didn't do that.

*4.* It gets even better, we did put the watch on a machine which bombarded (scanned) the metal with lasers to find any air pockets or gaps on the metal itself (speaking in the microscopic language). I was amazed by the results, we looked at each other and moved our heads in AWWWW..superb quality.
This watch is tight, tight, tight, it's extremely aligned.

All i can say is that the *PVD* *will scratch* hardness is soft *(keep in mind that this is not your average PVD coating on a watch)*, but it is very thick so no worries about the actual metal coming out and shine in your face.
Quality, quality, quality...the watch is superb one of the highest engineered timepiece as far as i am concerned, and keep in mind that i have and had other more expensive fancy brand names timepieces.
It's 1:30 am and i am very tired...i will be more than happy to answer any questions. Sorry for any typing errors but it's very late and i am tired.

Sorry for the pictures i had to use my phone, it's the only camera that i have and i kept the pictures to a minimum because it is against the policy in there, so please don't slaughter me.

*Note: Ceramics have a hardness of around 1000-1500 HK or 1100-1600 HV, and Carbides are over 2000 HK or around 2200 HV.

Note: My personal take on the PVD is that if they tried the tegimenting (2000+HV) process on top of the PVD than the actual color of it would be gray instead of the black one that is on the watch, but again the hardness of the PVD is still more than your 316L stainless steel.
* *

 ATTENTION......NO SINN'S WERE HARMED IN THIS TEST......*

Next test to come is water pressure and temperature tests.

Thanks....


----------



## Jingo Lingo

*Re: Real Test of Sinn U2-S Construction*

Sounds impressive. It would be great if you could run similar tests on other dive watches for comparison.


----------



## Janne

*Re: Real Test of Sinn U2-S Construction*

Revealing test. Super!!
Please test more watches!


----------



## doctorrich

Outstanding post. Since I'm PVD-less on my U2, I'm happy with all of the presented results.

Again... WELL DONE!


----------



## Tristan17

Fantastic tests! :-!:-!


----------



## aikiman44

Great post. Thanks.|>


----------



## TMW

Now, this is real testing. 

Thanks.

Todd


----------



## jean-michel

VERY interesting post : thank you very much ! :-!


----------



## rtripton

This is a great post. Seriously, great job on this and thanks for the info.​


----------



## Nalu

Superb post! Very useful info that the average WIS doesn't have access to. Thanks :-!


----------



## snoballz

Great test and thanks for sharing the info.

b-)


----------



## giosdad

This was great. I agree it would be geat to see how other watches fare in these tests.


----------



## kiwidj

*Re: Real Test of Sinn U2-S Construction*



janne said:


> revealing test. Super!!
> Please test more watches!


*+1 *:-!


----------



## stockae92

that's a great post |>


----------



## ollero

Wow, great work!! :-!

Very interesting conclusions.. :think:


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Great thread! Nothing like independant confirmation of what many here have suspected for a long time.

My friend is the Managing Director for the company that does the PVD work for Sinn here in Bruchmühlbach-Miesau. I'll forward him this thread and see if he wants to comment on the PVD process and results.


----------



## Dave I

I would like to associate myself with all the above positive posts, fantastic article, thank you very much, would also be interested in seeing some side by side tests with other watches if you get the chance.


----------



## Hary

Thanks for sharing. This post will for sure help Sinn increasing their sales :-!


----------



## moishlashen

Very cool. Thanks for posting.


----------



## scottw44

that was a great read...thanx for sharing and for taking the time to conduct the experiment.


----------



## Handel

Fascinating - thanks for posting (and testing).


----------



## pugridiron

energyarts said:


> *2.* This is where it gets a little funny, from my test it shows that the* actual case was tegimented and only afterwards it was PVD'd*, which means that the *PVD layer was not tegimented.* The *PVD layer showed a hardness of around 328 HV*. (*"correcting my self"maybe it was tegimented but only at around 328 HV and not at over 2000 HV).*
> 
> Thanks....


Nice report.

One technical question. How did you test the hardness of the underlying tegiment separate from the over coated PVD process? Did you scratch off the PVD in a small area after finding it's lower hardness level?


----------



## cat3600

Thank you for the very detailed review.

I kind of find it quite disturbing that as per Sinn the PVD is also tegimented i.e. first they coat it with PVD then it goes through the tegimentation process. It even states the glass coating is tegimented as well.

I have a Sinn U1 & was considering the Sin U1 Tempus edition or the new Sinn U2 S but now i am worried about the PVD.

Sinn needs to clarify this or change the wordings on these watches if the PVD is not that hard. As if its just straight PVD then i would rather send my normal Sinn U1 to Jack at IWW to have a DLC coating which as per him has a hardness of 2000 vickers


----------



## energyarts

cat3600 said:


> Thank you for the very detailed review.
> 
> I kind of find it quite disturbing that as per Sinn the PVD is also tegimented i.e. first they coat it with PVD then it goes through the tegimentation process. It even states the glass coating is tegimented as well.
> 
> I have a Sinn U1 & was considering the Sin U1 Tempus edition or the new Sinn U2 S but now i am worried about the PVD.
> 
> Sinn needs to clarify this or change the wordings on these watches if the PVD is not that hard. As if its just straight PVD then i would rather send my normal Sinn U1 to Jack at IWW to have a DLC coating which as per him has a hardness of 2000 vickers


Hi,
Based on my test the PVD was tegimented at around 300HV which is still harder than 316L which the majority of watches are made of. This is not your average pvd coat on the Sinn U2_S, it's very thick and very high.quality, so even if you sratch it it will show black because i's very thick.


----------



## energyarts

pugridiron said:


> Nice report.
> 
> One technical question. How did you test the hardness of the underlying tegiment separate from the over coated PVD process? Did you scratch off the PVD in a small area after finding it's lower hardness level?


Hi,
Smart man, that is one way to do it, but the machinery we used are high-tech 700k machinery, so what we did is that we put it under the microscope and saw the different layers and with the software that the micro comes with we separated the layers sub-steel+tegimented+pvd+tegimented........and to keep it short based on the molecular-bond of the layers with the use of the high-tech laser we were able to see the actual thicknes and hardness of each layer. You are absolutely correct that is another more old fashioned way to do it by scraping the layer of the pvd so you can see the actual metal and then take a micro Diamond-Head and puncture a Micro hole with the appopriate weight to find the actual HV.
Thanks


----------



## cat3600

well my main concern is Sinn should be more specific then, as they are saying the PVD hardens it further, which is not true, right??

As i understood the tegimented case has a certain hardness & when the PVD layer is added & then tegimented then it is 2000 vickers. 

But if you are saying that the PVD is 300 HV then what difference does it make if the base is much stronger or is Sinn trying to add both the numbers together to arrive at 2000 which is nonsense!

The DLC coating on the Breitling Blacksteel, the new Ball watch & the Citizen DLC treatment has nothing to do with the base metal. As they talk about the DLC coating which is about 2000 vickers. So in my opinion Sinn needs to clarify how we can add the base hardness of the case + the PVD adding to make 2000.

I am an engineer & usually i am always looking for some sort of logic!


----------



## energyarts

cat3600 said:


> well my main concern is Sinn should be more specific then, as they are saying the PVD hardens it further, which is not true, right??
> 
> As i understood the tegimented case has a certain hardness & when the PVD layer is added & then tegimented then it is 2000 vickers.
> 
> But if you are saying that the PVD is 300 HV then what difference does it make if the base is much stronger or is Sinn trying to add both the numbers together to arrive at 2000 which is nonsense!
> 
> The DLC coating on the Breitling Blacksteel, the new Ball watch & the Citizen DLC treatment has nothing to do with the base metal. As they talk about the DLC coating which is about 2000 vickers. So in my opinion Sinn needs to clarify how we can add the base hardness of the case + the PVD adding to make 2000.
> 
> I am an engineer & usually i am always looking for some sort of logic!


I never heard of a PVD used to harden the case of the watch, PVD it's just a layer of paint microns thick to change the color of the metal, so technically the thick the PVD layer the softer the surface. If you know otherwise please share it with me from a knowledge point of view.
Thanks


----------



## Eric L.

energyarts said:


> I never heard of a PVD used to harden the case of the watch, PVD it's just a layer of paint microns thick to change the color of the metal, so technically the thick the PVD layer the softer the surface. If you know otherwise please share it with me from a knowledge point of view.
> Thanks


PVD is more than paint. It is actually a metal film I believe, hence the need to use the PVD process to apply it.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

How logical is it to add a hard thin layer over a softer base?

Here's what Mr. Damasko has to say about it on his web site:

"Various tests have proved that this kind of surface treatment is not suitable for our purposes because it only hardens the top layer of the metal. This leads to the so-called *egg-shell effect*. We were able to dent and scratch the "hardened" surface with an ordinary pair of tweezers (which are normally made from spring steel) because the material underneath the hard layer was not able to withstand the pressure."

PVD or DLC used in conjunction with Tegimented steel seems logical to me.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

Here's a Tim quote from last year that may put a few things into perspective:

"Tegimentation protects against, but doesn't stop completely, scratches. Nothing is scratchproof but tegimentation makes it a lot harder to accomplish. Tegimentation will not stop denting, chipping, splitting. That is not the mission statement for the teg. treatment. A serious blow of enough force will overcome the tegimented surface and the ability to handle the blow will fall to the hardness below. The best Sinn has to offer in this is the sub steel which has a hardness of 300Hv.

The dreaded egg-shell effect happens when there is too much of a differentiation between the hardness of tegimented surface and the hardness of the steel underneath. This is effectively eliminated with a pvd layer in between the teg. and the steel or when used with sub steel."

Here's technical specifications from Sinn published a few years back:

"Black Hard-Material Coating: A few Sinn Models, such as Model 756 and 856, are also available in a variant with a black tegimented case. This hard-material coating is a PVD-coating with TiALCN (titanium-aluminumcarbon-nitrite). The paint layer has a hardness of more than 2000 HV. Due to the large and abrupt deviation in hardness between the coating and the base material such coatings on watches usually tend to crack under strain (eggshell effect). At Sinn, such PVD-coatings are therefore only found in conjunction with Tegiment cases. Tegiment has a hardness comparable to the PVD-layer but its hardness continuously blends into the base hardness of the case. For that reason, the eggshell effect can be ruled out and an abrasion of the coating can be reduced drastically."

Keep in mind this was translated from German and the term "paint" is not literal.


----------



## energyarts

SMSgt Bo said:


> Here's a Tim quote from last year that may put a few things into perspective:
> 
> "Tegimentation protects against, but doesn't stop completely, scratches. Nothing is scratchproof but tegimentation makes it a lot harder to accomplish. Tegimentation will not stop denting, chipping, splitting. That is not the mission statement for the teg. treatment. A serious blow of enough force will overcome the tegimented surface and the ability to handle the blow will fall to the hardness below. The best Sinn has to offer in this is the sub steel which has a hardness of 300Hv.
> 
> The dreaded egg-shell effect happens when there is too much of a differentiation between the hardness of tegimented surface and the hardness of the steel underneath. This is effectively eliminated with a pvd layer in between the teg. and the steel or when used with sub steel."
> 
> Here's technical specifications from Sinn published a few years back:
> 
> "Black Hard-Material Coating: A few Sinn Models, such as Model 756 and 856, are also available in a variant with a black tegimented case. This hard-material coating is a PVD-coating with TiALCN (titanium-aluminumcarbon-nitrite). The paint layer has a hardness of more than 2000 HV. Due to the large and abrupt deviation in hardness between the coating and the base material such coatings on watches usually tend to crack under strain (eggshell effect). At Sinn, such PVD-coatings are therefore only found in conjunction with Tegiment cases. Tegiment has a hardness comparable to the PVD-layer but its hardness continuously blends into the base hardness of the case. For that reason, the eggshell effect can be ruled out and an abrasion of the coating can be reduced drastically."
> 
> Keep in mind this was translated from German and the term "paint" is not literal.


Hi,
I understand what they are trying to say, but how do you explain the 300HV on the PVD layer, as far as i am concerned the PVD its a little over 300HV hard. Please share any info or ideas.
Thanks


----------



## stockae92

I actually have an OT question to the OP, which is the *hardness of SS (316L?) vs Ti, both untreated with no coating*

We all know Ti is light than SS

you said *Titanium which is a very hard material with around 800-1000 HV* and *SS has a hardness of between 200 and 240 HV*. So Ti is close to 4 times "harder" than SS? since Ti is lighter, which would means the Ti molcules are less "packed" (less density per volume)?

but it seems like Ti catches scratch (ding and dent as well) easier than SS, from my own experience as well as other people's comment on Ti watches.

From many years ago when I was shopping for Ti bike frame (cycling), I think I remember reading Ti has different grades. Commerially pure Ti is "soft" and something like 6V4AL Ti creates much stiff frames. So the grade (compound) of the Ti have something to do with the hardness? And I would imagine most watch company won't use some special grade of Ti (because of material cost, production cost and whatever R&D involves).

This is by no means questioning the finding of the scientify experience, but its more for my would courisity (and confusion :-s) regarding Ti vs SS. And sorry for my rusty Chemistry talk, it has been a while since my last Chemistry class  :-d


----------



## Daddel Virks

Thanks,

This makes very interesting reading.

Cheers,

Daddel.


----------



## Guest

energyarts said:


> "the only material that we know that is used by watch makers is Titanium which is a very hard material with around *800-1000* *HV"*
> 
> Just my 2cents here, but I think 800-1000 HV for titanium is a bit high? I have a titanium Tutima Military Chrono which is pretty well scratched after 5 years of wearing (and was so after 1 year too).
> 
> I also found an article - have been trying to find something for ages on this - by the Brazlian Dental Journal no less! They tested what they refer to as "commercially pure titanium" and Ti-6Al-4V (6% Aluminium and 4% Vanadium) alloy with various tests from no heat treatment (as a control test) and one test heat treating and a second test annealing and ageing (check the link for details: http://www.scielo.br/scielo.php?pid=S0103-64402006000200008&script=sci_arttext). The commercially pure titanium hardened to a maximum of 259.9HV with the annealing and ageing test and the Ti-6Al-4V achieved 369HV for the same test. These were the maximums achieved.
> 
> I would think that the titanium used for watches (I very much doubt it would differ from what is used in other commercial applications including dentistry) would be the commercially pure version, but I am not sure as the watchmakers never seem to quote what they use. Even if they use the alloy mentioned - I have a mountainbike made of it and it can certainly scratch quite easily - you still only get about 370HV so I guess a bit harder than some SS but softer than others?
> 
> I know these types of discussions can get highly technical and the reasons are often superflous, but hopefully this will be of some interest to the more technically inclined. It certainly clarified things a bit for me.


----------



## Janne

Titus! That is correct what you say. Normal Titanium as the one you mention is soft, in fact much softer than Stainless steel.
There exist hard Titanium alloys, but no watchmaker uses them. Only used in very specialised industries, weapons, space and air.

Re: quality of the Sub steel: I am not surprised about the high quality you found, afterall the normal use for this steel is the Pressurehull in the Type 212 sub.


----------



## WatchFan56

wow thats cool you did testing


----------



## drfish

Tegimenting a PVD layer? What the heck are you talking about? Tegiment isn't some magic process that hardens anything at all, it's case-hardening. You can't add 'tegiment' to the PVD layer itself.


----------



## Hary

Great discussion. 

This is solely my theory, the PVD hard coating is applied multilayer with different combination of PVD material. The combination of different PVD material in multilayer PVD coating could improve the wear resistance of the coating. I believe the adhesion of PVD to the tegimented base material is greatly improved.

From the experiments conducted by thread starter, the PVD coating of Sinn has a surface hardness of 328HV only. This may be right for the surface, but the PVD layer in contact with the tegimented base material could be much harder. This could be the reason why Sinn published a PVD coating of 2000HV, as they are referring to the hardness of PVD coating in contact with the base material.

Could this theory work?


----------



## Janne

I am bumping up this very interesting Thread.
If not liked/not allowed by the Higher Authorities (;-)) please delete my post.

IMHO this test is very interesting!


----------



## mebiuspower

Great article. Forget titanium... let's see when watch makers use inconel hopefully very soon... :-!


----------



## Mark McK

I appreciate this very informative post! Thanks for sharing!|>


----------



## Penguins

I hate you. I was contemplating a Sinn or Omega for my next purchase. Needless to say you sold me on this exact watch. Great review btw!


----------



## bluloo

Another ++ for an excellent report. 

Wearing a UX as I type this. :-!


----------



## Janne

Bumping it up for another forumer.

I wonder, has Energyats friend done any more tests?


----------



## neil1970

excellent post, great info:-!


----------



## Vortex

Tired or not, some great information.
Thanks for your post.


----------



## acurusaragon

This is a very old post .

Out of curiosity ... did anybody so far managed to get their PVD'd Sinn scratch/chipped etc..

Would like to know on whether i should be very careful with my U2S

-sam


----------



## Janne

Not so old, as Sinn uses the same tech.


----------



## clonetrooper

I had my U1000S running into a couple of hard but blunt obstacles. No problems so far!!!!!


----------



## energyarts

You are most likely to have the crown fall off than scratching the PVD on the Sinn U2S, assuming you don't abuse your watches. I don't own any Sinn watches at the moment but I hope their QC has improved alot. There is no question that these watches are built like tanks, they are and feel heavier than watches that are bigger.

If I had to get a Sinn right now the only one I would get is the U1000. By the way, U2S in the above test was stolen while traveling to a new home :-| and it was my most reliable of all my Sinn watches that I have owned.


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

I know this is old, but since it was bumped anyways, I figured I'd say I found it very informative and interesting to read.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

CrownAndBuckle said:


> I know this is old, but since it was bumped anyways, I figured I'd say I found it very informative and interesting to read.


I believe we have the biggest Watch-Geeks here on the Sinn Forum. Sure, Rolex and Omega guys put their watches in freezers and in boiling water, but we Sinners bombard our watches with frickin' "lasers". How cool is that?


----------



## CrownAndBuckle

CMSgt Bo said:


> I believe we have the biggest Watch-Geeks here on the Sinn Forum. Sure, Rolex and Omega guys put their watches in freezers and in boiling water, but we Sinners bombard our watches with frickin' "lasers". How cool is that?


The best part is: they pass with flying colors!


----------



## Janne

CrownAndBuckle said:


> I know this is old, but since it was bumped anyways, I figured I'd say I found it very informative and interesting to read.


Good information does not age.

The testing refutes some of the myths that surround Sinn.
And shows the true quality....;.


----------



## Vincey

acurusaragon said:


> This is a very old post .
> 
> Out of curiosity ... did anybody so far managed to get their PVD'd Sinn scratch/chipped etc..
> 
> Would like to know on whether i should be very careful with my U2S
> 
> -sam


Hey Guys n Sam,

I did manage to scratch My UX S, but its really minuscule and really cannot be seen unless you know its there. I think the tool to change the straps
slipped, and that's when it happened o|. This is my assumption, as I did not notice it right away and only a few days later when I was cleaning the watch.

Oh well, like I said its so small that, some times even I have to look for it. However its been through a few tours of duty since then and nothing to report with regard to the quality of the PVD coating. Will just say that it is hands down THE BEST WATCH I OWN!

Ciao


----------



## Mark McK

This was a great post 3 yrs. ago and it is a great post now. As mentioned before, information like this is timeless and is valuable to the Sinn enthusiast regardless of whether one is an old vet or a newcomer. My U1 White has been used outdoors a bit and the PVD is still as new in appearance. My Sinn watches all have proven to be very solid tool watches. My list includes a U1 White, U2, EZM3 x 2, 142, and a 203 Arktis. I still have the U1, U2 and 142 and do miss the others. They were sold due to wrist time they were no longer getting and I gave a EZM3 to my oldest son. Sinn watches have proven to be good value IMHO.|>


----------



## marchone

I got my 757UTC Chronograph in 2006. It is not PVD but is Tegimented. It has one dent at a bottom edge of the case but no scratches. The thin aluminum bezel however is badly scratched as can be seen in the photo below.


----------



## Janne

That is not scratched badly........

So the case is not scratched? Good stuff, the Tegiment process!


----------



## marchone

Janne, the bezel insert is raised at its outside edge by a fraction of a millimeter. Virtually the entire insert edge is scraped down to the metal.


----------



## jimbosyn

EVERYBODY RUN!!!!! It's the attack of the zombie thread! This undead thread keeps coming back from time to time. I hope it's not hungry for brains. :-d


----------



## Sponon

I have a soft spot for Sinn. This thread actually convinced me into buying a U2S two years ago! :-!

I recently manage to scratch my U1 SDR bezel. I have no idea how or when it happened :-d









I am literally two clicks from ordering a UX. Torn between all black S version, or a Tegimented grey. Hmmm.... :-s

I can assure you that I will never order another Sinn with outer AR-coating! Scratches easily and prone to watermarks :rodekaart But thats kinda of topic, right?


----------



## Janne

The AR seems to bet in perfect order on your U1?


----------



## Sponon

Janne said:


> The AR seems to bet in perfect order on your U1?


Unfortunately it's not. There are some scratches at 2 o'clock and at 7 o'clock. Only visible in certain angles.


----------



## frenco

maybe you scratched the sapphire, my aquatimer has plenty of scratches, and has no AR coating


----------



## marchone

energyarts said:


> *MY TESTING SHOWS THE FOLLOWING*
> 
> *1.* The whole watch is tegimented to around *2349.8 HK* or *2478 HV* *(vickers)*.
> The Crystal on the watch is by nature around *1000 HV* which is considered very hard surface by metal standards, and this one showed a hardness of around *1138 HV* so no special treatment, but don't forget that it is very very hard at that number.
> 
> *2.* This is where it gets a little funny, from my test it shows that the* actual case was tegimented and only afterwards it was PVD'd*, which means that the *PVD layer was not tegimented.* The *PVD layer showed a hardness of around 328 HV*. (*"correcting my self"maybe it was tegimented but only at around 328 HV and not at over 2000 HV).*


I've agonized over this issue. No one I can find makes a perfect, 100% bullet-proof DLC-coated automatic watch.

I own a 757 UTC. I bought it new from Watchbuys when it was introduced in June 2007. I'm hard on watches and now it is scratched and dented, and in need of service.

After reading through this thread I would venture to say if anyone wants a 100% perfect DLC watch *from Sinn or any other watchmaker* the best bet is to first buy a non-PVD/DLC model of your choice. New, or pre-owned in good condition. Then send it to IWW for a DLC coating with a Vickers hardness rating of *4000 HV*. It will be dark gray, not pitch black. While it's there have them adjust its movement in six positions for maximum performance, accuracy and stability. Have them install new Viton seals and pressure test it.

That's what I want to do with both my *Sinn 757 UTC* and *MkII Milsub HRV*. Install a Sinn Silicone Rubber strap. It will be costly but I'll have a scratch-proof and likely dent-proof watch on my wrist I will no longer have to worry about.

I want a *Sinn U2 S EZM 5*. I know now going in what it will need to satisfy me and meet my needs. So I should get a base Tegimented U2 instead and have it coated and fully adjusted.

All will be at far less cost than the ultra-expensive Rolex modders who won't give Vickers hardness ratings. But they're all under 4000HV because of the tell-tale pitch black color. The OP made this point.


----------



## SnakeMan

Interesting post as I am considering buying a Sinn U1 SE

I have owned and worn my Sinn U2 for 10 years constantly and there are only the tiniest of micro scratches


----------



## USAFiredawg

All those years ago after reading this I got my Sinn U1000. Never looked back or had a second thought !


----------



## prateeko

SnakeMan said:


> Interesting post as I am considering buying a Sinn U1 SE
> 
> I have owned and worn my Sinn U2 for 10 years constantly and there are only the tiniest of micro scratches


Do you have a U2 S or just a U2?


----------



## ten13th

prateeko said:


> Do you have a U2 S or just a U2?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f24/10-years-21-days-straight-wearing-my-sinn-u2-4494429.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SnakeMan

prateeko said:


> Do you have a U2 S or just a U2?


It is the original U2 from 2007.


----------

